
China's legislature OKs controversial anti-terrorism law - filleokus
http://news.yahoo.com/chinas-legislature-oks-controversial-anti-terrorism-law-095334251.html
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little discussion. Are people not worried about this?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799477](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799477)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799325)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799070)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10798168)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10787571)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10801154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10801154)
(4 comments)

